# Hobie Revo or Native Magic?



## RetroYellow (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I've been following this section of the forums and enjoy reading all of your reports. Great work! 

Yakking after the fish; yeah, that sounds ideal to me. So, I've been interested in getting a yak for a while and after months of researching I pretty much narrowed my current choices to either the Hobie Revolution or the Native Watercraft Magic 14.5. I know there are distinct differences between the two, but if you had a choice between them, which would you pick and why? I'm leaning towards the Magic 14.5 cause of comfort but the Revo remains a contender b/c of the peddle drive. If only the Magic had a similar peddle drive... I'd have a yak by now and my indecisiveness would be a non-issue.

~RY.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Love my paddle driven no-name yak, but it is tough paddling and tossing at tailing reds at the same time. That's about the biggest rush I've ever had fishing, and I plan to do much more of that in the future. 

I plan to upgrade in the future, and it will be a pedal drive. Gotta eat beans and rice for a while and save up my shekels, though.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

You can PADDLE a Hobie, but no way to PEDDLE the Native. The only thing you can do is try both craft, and then decide.

There was a time that I thought I would NEVER own anything but a Hobie...Now I find that I'm fishing out of my Tarpon 160i more than the Hobie...

Unless of course, I'm going to a place that I know will involve a lot of wind or current, then it'll be the Hobie. 

Sometimes, I toss a coin.

Bottom line is, that both types have their advantages and disadvantages, and there is NO "perfect" 'yak.

As long as I fish from 'yaks, I'll own both types.

Take a day and devote it to test driving as many different 'yaks as possible. You'll learn a lot, and have a helluva enjoyable day...


----------



## RetroYellow (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah, I'm definitely going to the next ARC demo day/event; looks like they have just about all the kayaks that I'd want to try out. But, who knows when that'll be, might not be able to hold out that long. Then again, with baby on the way, maybe I'll have no choice. :redface:

Ideally, I'd pick up a Native Magic AND a Hobie Adventure Island; but that second one's a doosie. I mentioned that to my wife and got the evil eye. 

~RY.



Railroader said:


> You can PADDLE a Hobie, but no way to PEDDLE the Native. The only thing you can do is try both craft, and then decide.
> 
> There was a time that I thought I would NEVER own anything but a Hobie...Now I find that I'm fishing out of my Tarpon 160i more than the Hobie...
> 
> ...


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Shucks Retro I been getting that evil eye for near 40 yrs now.
It keeps ya in line sort off


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Both are excellent choices, and believe it or not the Ultimate is going to be available with a peddle drive in hte near future. If you plan on fishing protected waters and want to stand, get the Native. If you are going to fish open water, go with the Hobie.


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

Hey Retro. I am going to the Bay Trails demo this weekend. Might be the last chance to get out on the water with a fleet before the ARC thing next summer.

Man that place is remote!

Way I look at it, if I float a few yaks now and someone offers me a sweet deal, I will buy now. If not a deal, then I can wait for June. The winter months don't sound like the best time for a yak rookie to get used to a new boat anyway.

Kid thinks Christmas is nice.

Hmmm... Sweet deal... What, should I look for discount wise? I am thinking 20 % off regular/new price. What defines a sweet deal in yaks?


----------

